# Leer eeprom estereo



## arshiva2000 (Ago 4, 2014)

Hola! Tengo un estéreo *Visteon 6s45-18c939-aa* al cual quiero levantarle el dump de la eeprom para tenerlo disponible, ya que un par de veces se me bloqueó, pero no logro hacerlo. Tengo un lector de eeproms que ya he usado con otros estereos y no tuve problemas, y uso PonyProg. La eeprom es una *24c01* smd, y lo que hago para leerla es conectar las patas clock y data al lector, la masa del lector a la del estereo, y alimento el estereo con +12v. Cuando pongo a leer, el PonyProg me tira el mensaje de error *Bus busy or hardware error (-11)*. También probé en alimentar la eeprom directamente con el programador, y me tira el mismo error. El estereo funciona perfectamente, y tengo el número de código, que también funciona bien. Además probé con un lector de códigos tipo lápiz y lo lee bien, pero no puedo con el programador. No sé si estaré haciendo algo mal (supongo que sí), pero agradecería cualquier consejo o tip para poder leer la eeprom sin desoldarla de la placa del estéreo. Sé que es posible porque así lo hizo la persona que lo desbloqueó la última vez.

Muchas gracias!!! ...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 4, 2014)

Quizá hay error porque el uC del estereo accede a la memoria al mismo tiempo que el programador. Se me ocurre que sigas las pistas de la memoria hasta el micro, y una vez allí busques la hoja de datos del uC para identificar su pin de RESET y activarlo para detenerlo y poder acceder a la memoria.

Es una idea, no la he implementado nunca


----------



## Philco (Ago 4, 2014)

Dices que conectas la masa del lector a la del éstereo, bueno, yo la conectaría directamente a la masa de la memoría,y además, desconectando la corriente del estéreo.

Para la masa, la forma de conectarla a la 24C, sería tal y como puedes ver en la imagen adjunta.

También puede ser un problema de configuración, ya que el ponyprog se puede configurar bien por el puerto paralelo o por puerto serie, que es lo más habitual. En la barra de menús del programa, en la opción "setup" (la tercera si cuentas desde el final), selecciona la opción "interface setup", y mira si lo tienes bien configurado con respecto al puerto que estés utilizando (serie o paralelo).


----------



## arshiva2000 (Ago 4, 2014)

Philco dijo:


> Dices que conectas la masa del lector a la del éstereo, bueno, yo la conectaría directamente a la masa de la memoría,y además, desconectando la corriente del estéreo.
> 
> Para la masa, la forma de conectarla a la 24C, sería tal y como puedes ver en la imagen adjunta.
> 
> También puede ser un problema de configuración, ya que el ponyprog se puede configurar bien por el puerto paralelo o por puerto serie, que es lo más habitual. En la barra de menús del programa, en la opción "setup" (la tercera si cuentas desde el final), selecciona la opción "interface setup", y mira si lo tienes bien configurado con respecto al puerto que estés utilizando (serie o paralelo).



Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Me he fijado en el set up del Ponyprog y está todo correcto, y he alimentado la eeprom soldando cables que parten desde el programador hasta las patas de la eeprom según el diagrama que me has pasado, que es la misma configuración de patas que conocía, incluyendo masa y Vcc, sin alimentar el estereo, pero sigue el dichoso error...


----------



## Philco (Ago 4, 2014)

arshiva2000 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Me he fijado en el set up del Ponyprog y está todo correcto, y he alimentado la eeprom soldando cables que parten desde el programador hasta las patas de la eeprom según el diagrama que me has pasado, que es la misma configuración de patas que conocía, incluyendo masa y Vcc, sin alimentar el estereo, pero sigue el dichoso error...


Los cables que van del programador a la eeprom, ¿son muy largos? Si son demasiado largos, puede que la tensión (vcc) que llegue a la memoría sea demasiado baja.

Otra cosa, ¿es un programador que te haya funcionado bien previamente, o es uno nuevo que no tenías controlado hasta ahora? Si el programador es nuevo (o te lo han prestado), previamente al primer uso, tienes que realizar la opción del calibrado del mismo, si no lo haces, el programador no funcionará. Esta opción de calibrado la tienes en el mismo menú de setup que te indique en el post anterior.

Por último, si no encuentras una solución, creo que lo único que te queda es desoldar la memoria eeprom de la placa de circuito impreso, y soldarla con cables al programador.


----------



## arshiva2000 (Ago 4, 2014)

Philco dijo:


> Los cables que van del programador a la eeprom, ¿son muy largos? Si son demasiado largos, puede que la tensión (vcc) que llegue a la memoría sea demasiado baja.
> 
> Otra cosa, ¿es un programador que te haya funcionado bien previamente, o es uno nuevo que no tenías controlado hasta ahora? Si el programador es nuevo (o te lo han prestado), previamente al primer uso, tienes que realizar la opción del calibrado del mismo, si no lo haces, el programador no funcionará. Esta opción de calibrado la tienes en el mismo menú de setup que te indique en el post anterior.
> 
> Por último, si no encuentras una solución, creo que lo único que te queda es desoldar la memoria eeprom de la placa de circuito impreso, y soldarla con cables al programador.



Ya cansado, opté por desoldar la memoria y probarla con el programador, pero sigue con el error. El programador no es nuevo, ya lo he usado en otras memorias, y por si acaso acabo de probarlo con otras dos eeproms diferentes y funciona, y el Ponyprog está calibrado... voy a probar con otros cables más cortos...


Sí....con cables cortos y directo al programador funcionó! Luego probaré cables cortos y montada en la placa!

Muchísimas gracias!!!


----------



## onofre70 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hola:
Tengo el mismo problema con mi estereo.dice codelock.me podras enviar el dump,porque no se cual es la posicion de memolria donde esta ese contador.gracias


----------

